# Manzanita Driftwood Location?



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

I live in San Jose California, and I know Manzanita grows in California. My only problem is I don't Know exactly where the brush grows. Does anyone that live in California knows exactly where these brush grows? I want to collect some for my new 60P since the only supplier on the forums is currently not selling anymore. Anyone know of a legal place to collect these? Any information would help!

thanks!


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Your best bet is to buy it from here: http://www.manzanita.com/aqwood.htm. It's sandblasted and looks really nice in the aquarium. You can describe the kind of pieces you want and they'll put a nice package together for you.


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

Most manzanita in CA is at around 1500'. But there are exceptions. I have seen it grow in the Santa Cruz mountains, most of the land now is private so I am not sure where. I do know most people will let you trim if you ask. It has to be dried and the bark removed. This takes time, and a lot of work, unless you have a sand blaster.
I know that up in my area the road crews will trim it and leave smaller pieces on the road side. I live up Hwy 80 where there are a lot of fire roads. Our main road goes to the national forest so they all ways keep it cut back for the truckers and flat landers that come to play and not burn us down.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

There are many species of Manzanita in CA. 
In the SF Bay Area it is mostly away from the direct ocean influence, on the inland hills. 
Collecting can be a bit of a challenge. We have so many parks where collecting is not permitted. However, take a drive to the hills away from the cities and find some private land and ask. 
Manzanita wood is very hard. I would suggest taking a couple of chainsaws or at least a replacement chain, and a pick up truck. The thin, branching stuff has its uses, but it is the thick, gnarly main branches that are better for decor in all but the smallest of tanks.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

ya i got some from them. haha i got lazy to do all the work ! thanks for the info guys!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought it from manzanita.com also, like NeverMore, and the quality is excellent.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Got some today from them. Great stuff. thanks for the info guys.


----------



## dthb4438 (May 2, 2007)

Go to http://www.plantedtank.net/ and look for this guy...http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/57483-manzanita-driftwood.html

He sells lots of manzanita and the prices are excellent. If you still can't find any, I have tons left over from my scape that I am willing to sell. Just PM me and let me know if you want any.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

CenterPieceAquatics.com has a good selection.


----------

